# Word of the Day:  Sheepish



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2021)

_*adjective*_


*(of a person or expression) showing embarrassment from shame or a lack of self-confidence.*
*"a sheepish grin"*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2021)

I used to feel sheepish after being punished as a child.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 21, 2021)

We had a mutton casserole for dinner last night. It tasted a bit sheepish.


----------



## Dana (Apr 21, 2021)

Late for another meeting, Don arrived at the boardroom looking rather _*sheepish*_.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2021)

I had a lot of trouble getting to sheepish last night.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I had a lot of trouble getting to sheepish last night.


You had trouble getting to sheepish last night, Paps, and I had trouble counting sheepish. 

Contrary to belief, feeling sheepish has nothing at all to do with farm animals.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

When a person feels sheepish, 

I wonder if it is due to falling short of their own standards for themselves,  ( _self-talk_: _I should never be late for a meeting )_

or mainly wishing to avoid the scrutiny and judgment of others, that they might not agree with being valid. (_self-talk: I think it's okay for me to be a bit late for this meeting, but others might criticize me for it)_


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

He probably knows who that person is, or he wouldn't be looking so _sheepish._


----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)

I felt sheepish about not volunteering to pick up trash in the neighborhood on Earth Day.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Contrary to belief, feeling sheepish has nothing at all to do with farm animals.


You might say that, but, the hapless would be sheep rustler who thought that ram raiding was to steal the horned sheep, failed, by not getting the flock out of there, is now, sitting in a cell, feeling rather sheepish.


----------

